# First day of Spring :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would've had some nice pictures here for ya'll to see , but i can't do that because its snowing……..:brickwall:

Can anyone here please make it stop snowing ? :mecry::mecry::mecry:

Anyone ? :GAAH:

:scratch:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Honey you need to come to the Pac NW. Spring started last mo with frogs chirping & Japanese cherry trees blossoming already.
The downside is we have NO snow pack.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Not snowing here but it is cold and yukky. I am so ready to be rid of this cold snowy weather.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can I come over , pease ? :mecry:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo said:


> Can I come over , pease ? :mecry:


 Now now of course Laura, you are welcome anytime!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can keep your snow. Just cloudy here. I hope it stops and all melts for you soon.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cloudy but in the 40's today - everything is getting nice and green - still too wet to plant the garden though.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Now Laura you just come in down to NC and enjoy some lovely weather and cute baby goats
Hope it warms up there soon.
It's not cold down here but it's Really wet and muddy.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's 70 degrees here, with grass shooting up and the blue birds are back. People are already pulling out the shorts and sandals! This is a record for Montana, since we usually have 2ft of snow at this time...hopefully it rains or we'll have a smoky fire-filled summer :/

I hope spring comes soon for you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Laura~It is snowing here too.... :mecry: :mecry: 

I am convinced we are living the reality version of "Frozen"......it's never gonna stop! :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Now now of course Laura, you are welcome anytime!


Thank you !&#8230;..im coming over then :danced:
Im so done with this freaking snow :brick wall:
I want to meet your LGD Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

margaret said:


> Now Laura you just come in down to NC and enjoy some lovely weather and cute baby goats
> Hope it warms up there soon.
> It's not cold down here but it's Really wet and muddy.


Thanks Margaret ! :hug: 
There's nothing better then friends , baby goats  
At least it isn't snowing


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Laura~It is snowing here too.... :mecry: :mecry:
> 
> I am convinced we are living the reality version of "Frozen"......it's never gonna stop! :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


Steph , i agree , its like a never ending winter&#8230;&#8230;.:blue:
Might as well be a reality version of Frozen , lolol&#8230;


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , after all my invites , by the time i get back to NY , it'll be "really" spring 

Yay :sun::dancedgi::wahoo:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well hurry up and leave already so you can come back and save us all :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ughhh , i know ! We have five-six inches already :brickwall: 
My goats are completely disgusted , just yesterday they were basking in the sun……on the dry ground !!!!! :blue:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ugh...at least you saw dry ground  There's something to be said for that!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , i know ! I was really surprised how fast the snow melted.
We still have huge patches of thick ice. Im sure that won't be gone anytime soon , but still , just to see the dirt made me happy , lol.
But , once everything really defrosts , the spring cleaning begins.
Its not going to be fun  Im sure thats everywhere though.
At least we feel each others pain


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

We had temps up to 90 today. We're going to cook this summer.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tapestry said:


> We had temps up to 90 today. We're going to cook this summer.


Wow , where are you located Tapestry ?


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm from Florida. We don't participate in winter. We have 11 month of summer, 2 weeks of fall, and 2 weeks of spring.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You need to hope on a plane outta there! It was about 80 degrees yesterday, and by the time you get here, you might be able to play with my upcoming baby horsey, and all the upcoming baby goats, not to mention the herd of alligators


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yee haw. I'm going to Cali. :clap::sun::faint:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have forgotten what the 40's even feel like...we are supposed to experience that this week!! :lol:


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Mn nature tricked us this year. We had almost two weeks of 60's, all the snow melted.. This morning woke up to 20 degrees with snow in the forecast. The goats are not amused. Neither am I. Sigh....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

And my goats are fussing about 40 degree weather and fog


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wanna play with the baby alligators , lol. 
I'd be so happy just to sit outside with such nice 
weather . It's always fun to bring the pups outside for the first time 

Mother Nature did play a cruel joke on us too. 
We had warming temps and the snow melted for the most part , then we got about 6-7 inches yesterday. 
NOT FUNNY MOTHER NATURE


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I.Hate.Snow.Period. :lol:

Glad we didn't get what you got Laura...but sorry you did :/ Guess it's the price we pay for having such beautiful seasons...I mean after the snow and mud...lol

I do hate winter, didn't used to, but as I get older it creates so much extra work I hate it..but I stay in this region for all the other seasons. Maybe when I am old and grey (well, grey-er  ) I'll be a snowbird


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its funny , the weather forecasters are usually wrong about a lot of things. Id like to drag this one guy by his tie and let him measure the snow totals we got here yesterday ! My Mom got a dusting if a inch at that in Queens .At least the snow is melting now , big time , very fast.
Just so tired of it. It was just drying up too , now we have to go through all the mud and liquid poop again  Seriously time to think about moving , I'm so done with it. Not good for my bones either , so it would be healthy to move as well  lol..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

haha...liquid poop :ROFL: 

Just came in from chores...so sick of the ice and snow and I want sooooo badly to clean everyone out. The layers of hay,poop, and ice are ridiculous this year!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You mean you don't have liquid poop ?
When the snow melts , it leaves all the poop and straw and hay. 
The pool then turns to liquid. ( it gets better )
Then it's mixed with the hay and straw on the ground. 
So when you walk on it it's extremely squishy and just plain vile. 
It will all have to come out once it dries cause it weighs a TON. 
Yeah........ Fun times ahead


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I totally agree. I'm so disgusted with the pens right now. 
But nothing I can do about it yet. I swear I was think of renting something I can't remember the name of to help dig out all the hay and straw and poop and carry it over to the pile instead of doing it by hand and using the wheel barrel. It would be so much easier on my body.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Know what's easier on your body? Make DH do it :ROFL:

I personally like doing the chores once the snow is gone...tomorrow I am cleaning my 2 kidding stalls and my rabbit pen...getting ready for spring  I'm doing sel/e gel for the month and hoof trims...getting my wether treated for stupid mites (argh) and also doing CDT shots....2 weeks to go for babies


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you found this year harder to keep weight on them? We had such brutal cold it took a lot of energy for them to stay warm


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not really ^^^^ my guys have weight to spare…..especially one Nigerian wether Bill  Its strange though , i took his weight the other day along with the other Nigerians , and he weights the same as some of the girls…Im dropping off a fecal on Monday on him. But other then being plump , he looks great , good eyelid color , nice coat , he's always happy and cheerful , just plump  
I guess maybe cause of his color he looks fatter to me ? The other girls measured are a bit bigger and one is a dark chocolate brown , she doesn't show weight like Bill does , since he is light gold ,red and white.
Idk , maybe its just because he is a wether , lol..
My Alpine cross seems to be harder to keep weight on , but nothing to be worried about. She's always been tall and lanky  
Ive had a tough time with mites this year though , but who hasn't.
Just treated the ones showing signs . Some haven't shown any effects from them thankfully. I think its been a tough winter in all aspects for just about everyone.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree....my wethers are a year old...and they each get 2c alfalfa,1c sweet,1/2 c beet pulp,1/2 cup whole oats and 1 cup calf manna daily along with free choice hay...and they lost weight over the winter! Not a ton of weight but enough that I am not happy.
Going to do my spring deworming tomorrow too....just in case! Only one wether of mine has mites...but he's got them on his face and his hoof. He seems prone to them. Good thing he's going in the freezer!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats a good amount of feed for them to lose weight , just saying.
But like you mentioned , its been tough for them this winter keeping warm with the below freezing temps and all. Your far up there and i know you get hit way harder then us with the frigid temps and snow.
Its a scary thought , but do feel winters are just getting worse and worse each year ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , i enjoy doing the chores around the barn and all too , but my boyd doesn't. I have bad arthritis , and its getting worse.
So , when my body starts screaming , i have to stop and most times i dread getting started now. Part of getting old and bad genes i guess


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah we are at 1500 feet so it gets cold...no liquid poop yet! :lol: It does seem winters are getting worse and worse...ugh...but glad for the folks who got a break this year!

The only time I dread it is the first good spring cleaning...that is some heavy stuff! Thankfully my DH and sons will do the really heavy stuff for me :underchair: I feel guilty letting them do it...

As for the boys..even the girls lost weight too and are separate from the boys, so I am thinking cold weather took a toll....it's been the coldest on record for the winter! Last winter I fed less and had no problems...but I'll be deworming everyone tomorrow...I have Noromectin for the girls and I'll use Valbazen on the boys....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...so today never got above 23 degrees and the wind was frigid!! :snowcool: :GAAH:

DESPITE that I got one kidding stall and my rabbit area cleaned out :woohoo: and everyone got CDT's, Sel/e, Python dusted, dewormed, hoof trimmed and any ol' thing they needed. So a lot got done today :thumbup:

Now, if spring would actually GET here :hair:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! You certainly was a busy bee today 
Good for you for getting all that done :woohoo:
I would LOVE to have someone else come clean my pens for me ! 
They are going to be something for sure , but it has to be done.
Your one lucky lady to have your pens cleaned , let me tell you 
Just cook em a nice meal , that always works , lol. 
My back hurts just reading all you got done !
Yikes , 23 degrees is pretty cold for a high , sheesh !
Its won't be going over 35 degrees tomorrow , but after that , i think we will see a slow warming trend, HOPEFULLY ray:

I have to say , I'm jealous of everything you got done , lolol.. 

Still waiting for spring…….. :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, if it makes you feel any better it was gloomy here today. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lacie , i'll take a warm gloomy day anyday , lol..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No it was actually cold today... it's currently 64 degrees :snow: ::underchair: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: I'll take it anyway ! Its not going over 35 tomorrow :tear:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We are at 17 right now...and the high for today is 27 :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wind chill was 0ºF when I went out to do chores this morning. We still have a significant snowpack as well. C'MON SPRING!!!!!

On the plus side, there are currently no mosquitoes or black flies...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been nice here the past few days, 50s/60s. It did get down to 32 this morning, but mid 50s today. The sunshine is what made it feel so nice.
50s tomorrow and.... 71 on Wed! But then a cold front comes through, and gets us back down into the 50s/40s and some cold nights next weekend in the 20s.

Our daffodils started to bloom on Saturday, and the grass is really getting green and growing, the goats were actually grazing today!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful pictures Candice ! Those Daffodils bring back spring memories for sure…….seems so long ago :tears: barely remember…..:sigh:
Even the green grass , whats that ?……:shrug:

The cold weather just won't let go , its hanging on here for what seems like forever , below average temps are expected for a while yet..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> We are at 17 right now...and the high for today is 27 :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH:


That's pretty chilly :shocked: :sigh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Wind chill was 0ºF when I went out to do chores this morning. We still have a significant snowpack as well. C'MON SPRING!!!!!
> 
> On the plus side, there are currently no mosquitoes or black flies...


Holy ear muffs :shocked: That is darn cold :shocked:
And to still have so much snow is just plain depressing to say the least :tears:

With all that said , your so great to be able to find something positive out of all if it :lol: 
Your right though , I'm not looking forward to those flipping nasties


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's why I don't live in Oregon anymore, I didn't really favor -15 or -20, because I'm the kind of person that finds 60 degrees cold, and 70 can be cold if there's wind :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> It's been nice here the past few days, 50s/60s. It did get down to 32 this morning, but mid 50s today. The sunshine is what made it feel so nice.
> 50s tomorrow and.... 71 on Wed! But then a cold front comes through, and gets us back down into the 50s/40s and some cold nights next weekend in the 20s.
> 
> Our daffodils started to bloom on Saturday, and the grass is really getting green and growing, the goats were actually grazing today!


Oooooooooh. Color...Everything here is still white and gray. I'm dying for some hyacinths!!! Or daffodils! Or tulips! Heck, I'll even take poison ivy and dandelions right now!

I know spring is coming, but this is the latest snow pack I've seen in the 20 years I've lived in Maine. Usually I've begun riding my bicycle by now!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's why I don't live in Oregon anymore, I didn't really favor -15 or -20, because I'm the kind of person that finds 60 degrees cold, and 70 can be cold if there's wind :lol:


I misread this and thought you didn't "believe" in Oregon any more... :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Well, maybe that too! :lol: There's no hope for it, it's too cold for me :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:ROFL:
And of course anything Lacie doesn't believe in doesn't exist:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here ya go...a friend of mine bought these for my table :lol: That's the only way to get flowers 'round here right now


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hopefully everyone can experience some spring color soon! It was kind of neat because we had the 17" snowfall not long ago, but when it melted off, the grass was already trying to turn green underneath it! I thought it was my imagination lol.

It was only mid 40s today though, don't think it ever got into the 50s 
Tomorrow upper 60s, I am planning to get the grill out! Have some relatives planning to stop by on their way through, so I'm praying for the rain to hold off so we can enjoy  Then back to 50s/40s and well...cold.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Here ya go...a friend of mine bought these for my table :lol: That's the only way to get flowers 'round here right now


Awww those are beautiful ! Love just looking at them 
They mustve brightened your day


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 72 here yesterday and gorgeous! It was cloudy & windy in the morning, but afternoon was plenty of sunshine. My SIL & kids stopped by on their way through town to visit, and we grilled out, and the kids had a blast playing. 
Today is the total opposite, dark, rainy, dreary temp has dropped through the day, we're in the upper 40s. 50s, tomorrow, then 40s/20s for the weekend, yuck 

Next week will be a roller coaster 40s/50s/70s/50s! I sure hope it improves before Friday of next week, because our local horse track opens, and is the biggest weekend of the spring race meet! Won't be fun running around with the cameras in the mud, and rain!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Supposed to be 80 here today, still waiting on my Rainy baby! :lol: I need to wash her tail, so hard to keep it white


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like a nice visit Candice  were having the same up and down temps and today is warm ( fifties ) and rainy. Just can't win. 
Next week more of the same. Springs gotta come around sooner or later , right ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Supposed to be 80 here today, still waiting on my Rainy baby! :lol: I need to wash her tail, so hard to keep it white


Beautiful horse Lacie ! Is she considered a Leppard App ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, Leopard Appy  Her last baby was solid black, out of a palomino stud :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see what she has 

So Lacie, how many critters do you have??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We need some of that sun and green grass over here immediately ! 
Pouring here like crazy  Cant even see out the windows…
Maybe this will bring some green grass for us. Better then snow anyway...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Laura~I thought of you today....I have liquid poop :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Laura~I thought of you today....I have liquid poop :ROFL:


Ummmm....... Cool :hi5: :slapfloor: 
Isn't it fun to walk through , lol. 
YUCK


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha...I have boot suckin' mud all the way to the pen and back in the pathways! And still more snow to melt...like a foot!! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep sounds like fun to me , lol
Oh no , that's alot more liquid poop to look forward too ..
Gotta love spring clean up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It's driving me nuts...I want to clean the pens sooooooooo bad but there is way too much snow and ice still. I hate it when they are stuck in the muddy pens


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know me too ! I can't stand knowing they are walking through that 
But till the ground thaws we can't get down to all the layers of hay ,straw and poops. It's so disgusting . Bothers me alot that the big pen is like that. 
It's mainly the front of the pen , the back of the pen is pretty nice so they hang out there. I'm looking into digging out the front of it and laying down sand. 
Not sure though. Any ideas ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Can't wait to see what she has
> 
> So Lacie, how many critters do you have??


:shock:..... it's a secret :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The area behind the adult does shelter is nasty  We had it in really good shape, we put down chipped wood down, and had it packed firm. Then got hit with over a foot of snow that stayed on the ground for 2 weeks. So when it melted, all that icky poo just made for a huge mess. Then we got hit with another 17" snow storm, thankfully it only lasted for a few days or so, but then...flooding rains. It did start to dry out the past week, with small rain showers off/on. Today it was back to looking icky again. It's so depressing. 
I did make some walkways for them, they make it look cluttered, but works great - tires filled with dirt, and rocks on top of the dirt, pallets, and large 1/2s of logs.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shock:..... it's a secret :lol:


Do tell!:locked2: the secret!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> The area behind the adult does shelter is nasty  We had it in really good shape, we put down chipped wood down, and had it packed firm. Then got hit with over a foot of snow that stayed on the ground for 2 weeks. So when it melted, all that icky poo just made for a huge mess. Then we got hit with another 17" snow storm, thankfully it only lasted for a few days or so, but then...flooding rains. It did start to dry out the past week, with small rain showers off/on. Today it was back to looking icky again. It's so depressing.
> I did make some walkways for them, they make it look cluttered, but works great - tires filled with dirt, and rocks on top of the dirt, pallets, and large 1/2s of logs.


Thats what i was thinking of doing , the wood chips , but i figure it will eventually end up the same way and be just as hard to remove&#8230;.
Idk&#8230;..i don't think there is a way of winning with the mud and all&#8230;..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well ....... Might snow Saturday :hammer:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely no way to win with mud unless you have the $$ and means to do some major work. I wanted to put down some gravel around the barn area, but even if we did, getting it back there would be hard, no way to get a truck close to the barn, it would be a real challenge trying to haul it by....wheelbarrow loads lol.

Today our high was only 39! YUCK!  Although, it really wasn't too bad when the sun was out. But then we had snow flurries start around 5:30pm. I am so glad this cold snap is short lived, 42 tomorrow then back into the 50s. I'll take it! 

Of course the rain yesterday made everything a muddy mess again. I need a few days to dry out, and work on the walkway in front of the barn. If I had the extra $$ I'd go to Lowe's and get some stepping stones!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Snowing :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , shortage of money sorta ruins everything , doesn't it ?

Its snowing here too  Been all morning , and its still coming down.
All the ground is covered , got a couple of inches if not more now 
The animals are completely disgusted and they are all talking about moving now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My Rainy baby is here! Bay blanket appy filly!!! Pics later


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!!! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Lacie ! Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats - soooo exciting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My pretty little lady :greengrin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Perfect , my dream horse , when can i come get her ? 
Momma looks so proud of her baby !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , aside from Lacie's green grass and gorgeous horses…..
We had about 4 inches of snow :wall bang:
It just kept snowing and tossing the weather forecasters predictions out the window , lol…it was still coming down at 12:30 last night and when i got up again at 2:30……i didnt think its ever going to stop :shock:
Supposed to be warm this weekend , high 40s 50s….i'll believe it when i see it.
LOoking out at snow covered field and pens…..not nice mother nature :angry:


----------



## Gasha (Mar 28, 2015)

In westernt Europe is sunny and hot)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that filly is just precious!!! Congrats!! My husband works with thoroughbreds on a breeding farm, and it's foaling season for him, he is doing night watch this time of year to foal out the mares. I always consider him very lucky!

Our horse track opens on Friday, the weather has been just gorgeous, but naturally, opening day it is supposed to pour rain! I have to go out on the track for the races <photography>, so I suppose tomorrow I will have to go buy new rain boots and a rain suit, and I refuse to use a poncho again lol. Thankfully, Saturday is supposed to be nice. Big day of racing, so I'm sure it will be chaotic.

Everything here is turning green, trees are trying to bloom - I saw the red buds had their pretty red tent yesterday


----------

